# Swarm traping.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

_*Finding a Location for a Swarm Trap*_

The biggest part of swarm trapping is finding a good spot to put the hive. This is something you will have to determine yourself and requires a bit of trial and error. Obviously placing the hive where there is known bee activity is important. The best way to get a swarm is to place your swarm traps in an area where you know that bees arenât being managed. This could be near a lazy beekeepers yard or feral hive of bees.
Once you find a spot you like, you will want to place the hive at least 10-15 feet off the ground. Basically you want the hive at the flying height of the scout bees. I donât know what the flying height is so I place them as high as I can while still being able to take it down safely. Experimenting and learning from failures is the key to successful swarm trapping.
You will soon find that there are places you always catch swarms and places you never catch swarms. Having several swarm traps out increases your odds, so get as many traps out as possible. If you have a hive box laying around put some frames in it, bait it with lemongrass oil and set it out during swarm season. This is better than letting it sit in your garage.
Swarm trapping is a great way to get started in beekeeping. It isnât the easiest way to get bees but the knowledge attained while doing it is worth the extra effort. Besides, who doesnât like free bees? .

I use a small 5 frame nuc with lemon grass oil bait inside. Set in a likely location near a wild bee colony or in a bee yard.

You can buy swarms traps but I do not care for the peet pot style.

 Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Could I ask how you put the hives 10' - 15' off the ground safely?

I do have some swarm traps out, but I use empty deep hives with a frame or two of drawn comb and the rest of it filled with frames with foundation. By the time you add a bottom board and lid, you've got some weight.

I'm not real keen on heights, so trying to carry an empty beehive up a ladder and trying to attach it to a tree isn't something that sounds fun to me. Add several pounds more if a swarm moves in - and you have even more weight to bring it down.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use a nuc hive just 4 frames. If I were going to use a full 10 frame hive I would lift them up with the tractor front loader or us a block and tackle set up. 

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Being new to bees, I'm reading this and thinking that a few of the old ladder tree stands we have scattered about our woods for deer hunting may be a good place to put a swarm trap? The seats are about 15-20 feet off the ground, would make a nice platform for a hive box which could easily be pulled up from the ground with a strap. 

What is the preferred way to apply the lemon oil to a brood box and how often should the oil be reapplied? How far away from my own established hives would be a good distance? In your experience, if wild swarms are caught-what has the temperament been?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Once I learned how to do splits, I have just not seen the allure of catching a swarm. Sure if there is one close to the ground on a small limb I'll hive it. The swarm....if it is of any size at all is a primary swarm and it has the old queen. When I do a split I raise a new queen. No climbing up and down ladders even


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also prefer to make splits or divide up a hive into a couple 5 frame nucs.
I do love to go gather swarms people call me about.
they already got a little education just researching how to find a bee keeper who will come get them. Once there I further their education. Most times I don't even put a veil on.
I got a swarm at a Home Depot store once. Took 10 minutes to set the hive up and shake the bees in. Took 30 minutes to answer all the questions I got from those standing near by. Don't think any of those folks will be quick to grab the spray can ever again.
About the same thing when I was doing a Kroger store swarm that was in a strip mall. Had hundreds of people watching and asking questions.


I think your right about the ladder stands working well but use a small nuc box.

lemon grass oil should be refreshed from time to time with a few drops on a cotton ball inside the trap.
I would do it about every two weeks and more often in a stretch of hot dry weather.


 Al


----------

